# Irresponsible dog owners



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

The joys of living in a beach community, and having tourist walking around all day with their dogs, on retractable leashes.


```

```


----------



## Lambo (May 21, 2018)

We got our dog, Baxter, a few months ago, and he is awesome. However, his pee is putting spots all over a section of my beautiful lawn. I have sprayed some See Spot Run, but I think it is a gimmick. Luckily it was free from our local "Free Store," which is a place people drop off unused chemicals and other items that should not be thrown in the garbage.

I know many of us likely own dogs, so what is the fix to this yard spot issue? Is there no way to prevent it apart from medicating our dog or following him around with a hose?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Lambo forgot who it was.. but they trained their dog to pee in the garden beds.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Lambo said:


> We got our dog, Baxter, a few months ago, and he is awesome. However, his pee is putting spots all over a section of my beautiful lawn. I have sprayed some See Spot Run, but I think it is a gimmick. Luckily it was free from our local "Free Store," which is a place people drop off unused chemicals and other items that should not be thrown in the garbage.
> 
> I know many of us likely own dogs, so what is the fix to this yard spot issue? Is there no way to prevent it apart from medicating our dog or following him around with a hose?


This is how I trained my lab. Only took a week or two for her to get it. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1558&p=29344&hilit=training+the+dog#p29344


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I know g-man has as well. currently trying to train both mine to pee in the pee gravel around a fire pit. lots of treats and attention gets it done pretty quick. the alternative is to follow your dog around with a watering can. Doesn't work if its not your dog though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've always thought applying table sugar/molasses would help with the extra N in urine.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> I've always thought applying table sugar/molasses would help with the extra N in urine.


It will but only when you catch it right after they do it plus you still have to water the sugar in. Once the burn kicks in it may be too late.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I find that a well fed lawn in organics helps consume the excess urea in the pee. If the lawn isn't fed regularly, it doesn't know how to react when it gets a high dose of N. If it's already humming along, it can handle it better.

This is my unscientific, unproven opinion, but it's what I've seen in my own lawn. Since feeding more milo and soybean, pee spots from my own 90 lb. lab have drastically reduced. Also don't let the soil dry out, then the only moisture is coming from the urine and it's sure to kill it. I keep the area where mine pees well fed and watered, and even with this heat wave still no yellow spots.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

How about a sign that says something like "warning! Dangerous lawn chemicals just applied that you don't want on your dogs paws" This might help for dogs that aren't yours.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I also have two dogs, and sign. We have a few lakes in town, and we locals walk our dogs there. Sorry for the rant but, it's not easy dealing with a bunch of tourist, where I live. They take over the island for a few months every year, and they think everyone here is on vacation.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Miggity said:


>


LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have had dogs my whole life...had 5 at one time...im down to 2 little guys now. People that do this not only dont care about others property but most dont realize they are doing anything wrong cause there grass is shit and dont appreciate the hard work we all put into our lawns.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I don't mind the random neighbor's dog deciding to pee on my hell strip. What I do mind is when the same person repeatedly purposely stops at my property and forces their dog to go here. I've had a couple of nutballs over the years do that. Had to follow one guy from another block to his block to get the message across to stop doing that. I think they sometimes pick the cleanest looking weed free lawns to allow their dogs to do their business in.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Miggity said:


>


I can only hope that's me someday :lol: I do that to weeds now so clouds can't be too far off.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> What I do mind is when the same person repeatedly purposely stops at my property and forces their dog to go here.


Just grab your hose when you see the person then when they make their dog pee on your lawn, spray them in the face.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> > What I do mind is when the same person repeatedly purposely stops at my property and forces their dog to go here.
> ...


Setup a motion sprinkler! The behavior will stop quickly.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

You would think that people would look at the lawn, and say wow, they put some effort into this. Maybe, I shouldn't extend the leash, so the dog can walk halfway up the driveway, and relieve itself.

We have sidewalk parkways, why not use that instead of my front lawn...Just saying...


----------

